# Hankley Common GC



## Snelly (May 25, 2012)

One of my favourite inland courses in the UK is Hankley Common and I had the pleasure of playing there again on Wednesday of this week. It was simply golfing heaven. The warm weather and clear blue skies showed this beautiful course off perfectly and it was in the best condition I have ever seen it. This is primarily due to the fact that they have Open Qualifying there in two weeks but credit to the green keepers - it is pristine. 

For those that don't know, Hankley is near Farnham in Surrey in an area of outstanding natural beauty. The course itself is set in thousands of acres of heather and heathland with emerald strips of green fairway running though it. Every hole is played in a feeling of perfect isolation as there is an overwhelming feeling of spaciousness. In fact, I understand that the club have enough land for two more golf courses around the holes they have but would never build them as they like the special feeling that the course creates now. 

There are so many good holes. The ones that stand out for me are the 3rd - a 330 yard par 4 that gently curves over a rise between two stands of pines. A lovely hole, despite the fact that I 3 putted for a par there this week! 

My other favourite is the par 3 7th. One of the finest short holes in England according to many better judges than me. In fact there are no weak holes between the 5th and the 14th, the latter being my favourite hole on the course. A perfect par 4 that rewards good shots and punishes anything poor. 

The 17th and 18th are as tough as they are excellent too and it is a difficult finish. Something I know too well after a bogey, bogey end to my round left me at 2+ :angry:.

The lunch is just superb too. A relatively recent change in catering provider has put Hankley at the top of my golf club food list. On Wednesday, it was a pork rillette for starters then a sirloin of roast beef that was so rare it was still twitching! Melted in the mouth. The Yorkshire puddings were home made and perfect, as were the crunchy vegetables and the roasties done in goose fat! All finished off with an Eton Mess then some ripe brie. Good wines too although we stuck to a couple of bottles of a nice Voignier as it was too hot for claret! 

All in all, a totally brilliant experience. Not overly expensive at about Â£130 and in my view, whilst not cheap, this represents absolutely fantastic value for money. 

Treat yourself and get to Hankley Common for a game. If you are lucky enough to play it on a day like last Wednesday under perfect blue skies and warm sunshine, with the course in perfect condition, then you will remember the experience for a long time.

Hankley is a perfect hidden gem and I would rate it higher than every other top 100 Surrey / Berkshire sand belt course with two notable exceptions - Sunningdale and Swinley Forest. It is that good.

If I lived 10 miles closer, I would become a member.


----------



## USER1999 (May 25, 2012)

Nice review. Especially the food.


----------



## Foxholer (May 25, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Nice review. Especially the food.
		
Click to expand...

Played it about this time last year and absolutely loved it.

Expensive (but that price was for 2 rounds, a high quality lunch and sandwiches after) and without an outstanding hole - because they are consistently really good. 7th is probably the most notable.

Apart from a few Chinooks, blissful silence.

Ties with/maybe just behind Walton Heath (after Berkshire, Sunningdale and Swinley) in my rating.


----------



## richart (May 25, 2012)

Agree it is a lovely course, which I have played many times, and it is only five minutes from where I live. Downside it is Â£5,000 to join, and perhaps not as friendly as other local clubs.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Agree it is a lovely course, which I have played many times, and it is only five minutes from where I live. Downside it is Â£5,000 to join, and perhaps not as friendly as other local clubs.

Click to expand...

So, not ideal as our "Sunday course" next weekend then?


----------



## richart (May 25, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			So, not ideal as our "Sunday course" next weekend then?
		
Click to expand...

No knobs at Hankley.


----------



## User20205 (May 25, 2012)

Snelly, you are a lucky chap

You play/have played  all the courses that are on my list. At the risk of combining 2 threads, Hankley, Hindhead, Sunningdale x2 and West Hill on the top


----------



## Snelly (May 25, 2012)

therod said:



			Snelly, you are a lucky chap

You play/have played all the courses that are on my list. At the risk of combining 2 threads, Hankley, Hindhead, Sunningdale x2 and West Hill on the top
		
Click to expand...

Yes I am very lucky I know.  Our society fixture list for this year is as follows:

St Georges Hill, Hillside, Hankley Common, Blackmoor,  The Buckinghamshire,  Forest of Arden, The Berkshire Red & Blue, Worplesdon, West Hill, Sunningdale Old & New, Woburn Dukes, Walton Heath, Toulouse Golf de Seilh, St George's Hill (again) and Kingswood.

Not sure how many I will play but am already booked for Sunningdale with a couple of my customers and itâ€™s been a while since I played Worplesdon so I will do that one too.

Am also off to play the K Club in the summer after winning a fourball there in a raffle.  

Lastly, I will have my usual trip in October to play Royal County Down in the Pat Jennings Golf Classic which is the absolute highlight of my golfing year. 

Lucky git I know......


----------



## Piece (May 25, 2012)

Great review. Hankley is the only course in my area that haven't played - I REALLY want to.


----------



## User20205 (May 25, 2012)

Snelly said:



			St Georges Hill, Hillside, Hankley Common, Blackmoor,  The Buckinghamshire,  Forest of Arden, The Berkshire Red & Blue, Worplesdon, West Hill, Sunningdale Old & New, Woburn Dukes, Walton Heath, Toulouse Golf de Seilh, St George's Hill (again) and Kingswood.
		
Click to expand...

goat tracks the lot of 'em


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 25, 2012)

richart said:



			No knobs at Hankley.

Click to expand...

Bit rude to speak about Steve like that when he's not here to defend himself!


----------



## PNWokingham (May 25, 2012)

Nice review Snelly - have played several times an it is my favourite of all the heathland courses - I love the place - and I have played all the top ones bar West Sussx and Sunningdale. I know I may change my mind after Sunningdale - got a sniff of an invite for July - my colleague has been invited on a day there by a bank - I need to pesuade him that the invite for the Grove that he got today was a better choice for him and that seeing as I am local, I should take Sunningdale!


----------



## Robobum (May 26, 2012)

I hate Hankley Common. How in god's name do they expect you to go back out to play in the afternoon after the fantastic food they serve up for you at lunch!!!!

Fabulous place, beautiful setting and so peaceful. Every hole is a good one, if I was nit picking, the 17th is less good than the others.......but then it might just clear the way for the fantastic 18th.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 26, 2012)

Robobum said:



			I hate Hankley Common. How in god's name do they expect you to go back out to play in the afternoon after the fantastic food they serve up for you at lunch!!!!

Fabulous place, beautiful setting and so peaceful. Every hole is a good one, if I was nit picking, the 17th is less good than the others.......but then it might just clear the way for the fantastic 18th.
		
Click to expand...

spot on to pick out 17 - I was thinking the same thing after last time - I hate the gorse bush near the bunker by the green and the green site is less good than the others - they should clear all the clutter and especially the gorse from near the green - but, that aside, hell of a golf course


----------



## Snelly (May 27, 2012)

I think the 17th is a good hole and don't quite get what you're saying? For me, the 2nd and 4th are the weakest holes. The rest are superb.


----------



## RGDave (May 27, 2012)

I hate you all!

I used to play all these courses before I moved out of the rat race and became a pseudo socialist hippy from the hinterland.



Glad to read another top review.


----------



## Robobum (May 27, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I think the 17th is a good hole and don't quite get what you're saying? For me, the 2nd and 4th are the weakest holes. The rest are superb.
		
Click to expand...

 you played the course from the purples Snelly?

The 2nd is the a 7i to the size of a breakfast table when the flag is on the top tier. My pants argue that it's not a poor hole!!?? 

I love the 4th because it is a genuine birdie hole, one of only a few


----------



## richart (May 27, 2012)

I love the course from the 5th onwards, but never been that keen on the first four. Last time I played the course was frozen, and the 4th was impossible to get the ball on the green and stop it.

Warning for anyone playing in the summer, there are a lot of adders on the course.


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2012)

Robobum said:



			you played the course from the purples Snelly?

The 2nd is the a 7i to the size of a breakfast table when the flag is on the top tier. My pants argue that it's not a poor hole!!?? 

I love the 4th because it is a genuine birdie hole, one of only a few

Click to expand...

When I played it, pin was at front, so 9i with bunker right and vicious slope back to pin if too long. So still a good challenge imo, and short can still be tough, Would be a tad ho-hum if pin is in the middle

And agree re 4 too. Test is to be straight (tee shot is blind) and not too aggressive (get correct distance!) on the 2nd. Web site says, correctly :angry: that the hole can be a card-wrecker!

And 1st is actually one of my favourite Par 4 starts! Testing, but potentially rewarding.


----------



## Snelly (May 27, 2012)

Robobum said:



			you played the course from the purples Snelly?

The 2nd is the a 7i to the size of a breakfast table when the flag is on the top tier. My pants argue that it's not a poor hole!!?? 

I love the 4th because it is a genuine birdie hole, one of only a few

Click to expand...

Hi,

No I haven't but I appreciate that it's a different course from the back tees. The 3rd is the best evidence of this as the back tee must be 80 yards back! The 10th has a harsh back tee too.

That said, I'd fancy a birdie off the back tee at any of the par fives and the 15th too.

I will have a look at the 2nd back tee next time I am there....


Snelly


----------



## Robobum (May 27, 2012)

I thought that when you said you 3jacked the 3rd for par!! Played it into a decent wind and thought I'd need to hit a good one to reach the fairway 
!!

Best hole??

Either par three 7th or par four 14th for me


----------



## Snelly (May 27, 2012)

Robobum said:



			Best hole??

Either par three 7th or par four 14th for me

Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 28, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Totally agree.
		
Click to expand...

And add 13 - plus 10, 11 and 12. 10-14 is a great stretch.

Re 17 - I like it apart from the final 30 yards, which I think could easily be improved

7 must be one of the finest par 3s on the planet


----------



## GeneralStore (May 28, 2012)

Sounds absolutely amazing. Are there any forumers that are Hankley members?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2012)

Snelly said:



			If you are lucky enough to play it on a day like last Wednesday under perfect blue skies and warm sunshine, with the course in perfect condition, then you will remember the experience for a long time.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on.
I remember the 9 points I racked up on the front 9 there in last years Open as if it were yesterday.
And yes, it was Sunny, perfect blue skies and extremely hot. Especially under my collar.
I'll never forget it


----------



## Piece (Oct 12, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to play Hankley last week on a company day. I live in the area as its one of the few courses in my area that I haven't be able to hack around on. Did it live up to expectations? Yes and a little bit of no.

The course was excellently presented, with beautifully level tee boxes. The heather had finished flowering and wasn't as dense as say Hindhead. It mean that you could often find your ball! The course, for me, is a mix of other courses, taking elements of Hillside, Birkdale and Saunton in a heathland setting. 

Highlights of the course were the 1st, 6th, 7th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 13th, 14th and 18th. As others have said, the par 3 7th is beautiful little number that is real test. Into a gentle wind in the morning it played an 8i; in the afternoon it was tasty 5i. The other holes, for me, were just ok - I think these holes would be a stiffer challenge off the whites or better still the purples. Having said that (like most courses), you have to hit the ball straight on all the holes otherwise you can't reach the green.

In summary, the course is excellent overall. The cost of membership is steep (~Â£1.3k, plus x3 joining), but what you get is a secluded location, beautiful scenery, all year playing conditions and exclusivity. Minors are the cost of membership and some holes that are too similar or short.


----------



## Snelly (May 23, 2014)

I know that this is an old thread but I played at Hankley on Wednesday and there are some updates.  The biggest change is the 4th hole which has been improved hugely.  The fairway width has been reduced by 50% with a huge extension of heather on the left.  Additionally, two new fairway bunkers on the right mean it is now a really good risk / reward par 4.    You can either hit about a 4 iron into the narrow target fairway or try to hit a driver and carry the traps and trouble.  They really have done an excellent job on what was probably the weakest hole on the course.  

There are several other new bunkers around the course too so if you haven't played the course for a while, it has changed for the better and is worth a return visit. 

Everything else remains the same you will be glad to hear.    Superb course conditions, a great lunch and as a bonus, they had Hogs Back TEA on draft too.

Love Hankley and well done to them for making it even better.


----------



## richart (May 23, 2014)

I always thought the 4th was a weak hole, and needed a bit more wow to it, especially being in front of the clubhouse.

The improvements sound good Dave, and glad to hear they have got TEA on draft. Had a couple of pints earlier this week.:thup:

Hankley is a lovely course, and must have one of the most natural settings of any heathland course. It also has the thickest deepest heather I have come across.


----------



## Snelly (May 23, 2014)

richart said:



			I always thought the 4th was a weak hole, and needed a bit more wow to it, especially being in front of the clubhouse.

The improvements sound good Dave, and glad to hear they have got TEA on draft. Had a couple of pints earlier this week.:thup:

Hankley is a lovely course, and must have one of the most natural settings of any heathland course. It also has the thickest deepest heather I have come across.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of other things relative to the 4th. The tee has been raised significantly so that you can now see everything in front of you and this is another big improvement. Secondly, the green has been completely reshaped with some nice new run-offs added.  

Really good hole. You should go for a game Rich.  Let me know if you do as I will make up a 4. Cheers.. Snelly


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2014)

Let me know if anyone is going to Hankley for a game, I get reciprocals there through Hayling so would be up for it  :thup:


----------



## Robobum (May 23, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Let me know if anyone is going to Hankley for a game, I get reciprocals there through Hayling so would be up for it  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will probably be going on 4th Aug for a practice round before the mid am Gordon.

Are you doing The Logan?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2014)

Robobum said:



			Will probably be going on 4th Aug for a practice round before the mid am Gordon.

Are you doing The Logan?
		
Click to expand...

Might be struggling to get in this year but will submit an entry anyway. Couple of decent courses in the area so if I get balloted out I might come up for the craic and play a few courses on my bucket list  :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2014)

I live 5 and a bit miles from Hankley but have never yet had opportunity to play.  Unfortunately I have a negative perception of the place as 11 yrs ago when looking to join a golf club I called them up and asked to go on their waiting list - they were full.  I was told 'sorry - invitation only' 

But I am willing to forgive...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I live 5 and a bit miles from Hankley but have never yet had opportunity to play.  Unfortunately I have a negative perception of the place as 11 yrs ago when looking to join a golf club I called them up and asked to go on their waiting list - they were full.  I was told 'sorry - invitation only' 

But I am willing to forgive...
		
Click to expand...

Times have changed, most top clubs were in that position a few years ago but all change now. You should get along for a game, it really is a stunning place to play golf. It is very close to Sunningdale New in style and quality!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Times have changed, most top clubs were in that position a few years ago but all change now. You should get along for a game, it really is a stunning place to play golf. It is very close to Sunningdale New in style and quality!
		
Click to expand...

I've also heard your track is the best links within easy reach of me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've also heard your track is the best links within easy reach of me.
		
Click to expand...

Only one way to find out......come down for a game  :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Only one way to find out......come down for a game  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll pack my bag


----------



## Piece (May 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I know that this is an old thread but I played at Hankley on Wednesday and there are some updates.  The biggest change is the 4th hole which has been improved hugely.  The fairway width has been reduced by 50% with a huge extension of heather on the left.  Additionally, two new fairway bunkers on the right mean it is now a really good risk / reward par 4.    You can either hit about a 4 iron into the narrow target fairway or try to hit a driver and carry the traps and trouble.  They really have done an excellent job on what was probably the weakest hole on the course.  

There are several other new bunkers around the course too so if you haven't played the course for a while, it has changed for the better and is worth a return visit. 

Everything else remains the same you will be glad to hear.    Superb course conditions, a great lunch and as a bonus, they had Hogs Back TEA on draft too.

Love Hankley and well done to them for making it even better.  

Click to expand...

Interesting to hear of changes to the 4th. Any more hole changes planned you know of?

Hindhead have changed three of their holes in the last few months too. Guess there's a bit of healthy local competition to modernise their courses. All good!


----------



## richart (May 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



			A couple of other things relative to the 4th. The tee has been raised significantly so that you can now see everything in front of you and this is another big improvement. Secondly, the green has been completely reshaped with some nice new run-offs added.  

Really good hole. You should go for a game Rich.  Let me know if you do as I will make up a 4. Cheers.. Snelly
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Let me know if anyone is going to Hankley for a game, I get reciprocals there through Hayling so would be up for it  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we have a 3 ball. I think Nick gets a reciprocal as well from Brokenhurst.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'll pack my bag 

Click to expand...

Send me a pm and we can get something arranged.....midweek after work any good for you? I'm away from tomorrow morning for a few days but I'll get back to you middle of next week  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Sounds like we have a *4 *ball. I think Nick gets a reciprocal as well from Brokenhurst.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt Nick will say no


----------



## User20205 (May 23, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I doubt Nick will say no  

Click to expand...


You called :thup:

I do indeed get a reduced rate deal, I believe it's Â£30. I, of course, would find room in my busy social diary to attend


----------



## richart (May 23, 2014)

therod said:



			You called :thup:

I do indeed get a reduced rate deal, I believe it's Â£30. I, of course, would find room in my busy social diary to attend 

Click to expand...

 We will have to sort out a date. Â£30 is a real steal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2014)

If you want to extend it past the 4 ball I'm always up for a game


----------



## richart (May 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you want to extend it past the 4 ball I'm always up for a game 

Click to expand...

 I can see this turning into a Mini Meet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2014)

richart said:



			I can see this turning into a Mini Meet.

Click to expand...


Sounds good to me  

Have you checked North Hants have enough sticky toffee for next week if Nick is turning up


----------



## richart (May 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds good to me  

Have you checked North Hants have enough sticky toffee for next week if Nick is turning up 

Click to expand...

 The food is usually huge at North Hants, but no sticky toffee pudding. think it was apple pie and custard last time, but proper portions.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2014)

richart said:



			The food is usually huge at North Hants, but no sticky toffee pudding. think it was apple pie and custard last time, but proper portions.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm sounds lovely - looking forward to it - did you get the email sorted ?


----------



## richart (May 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mmmmmm sounds lovely - looking forward to it - did you get the email sorted ?
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully.:mmm:


----------



## wookie (May 23, 2014)

richart said:



			I can see this turning into a Mini Meet.

Click to expand...

I'm in


----------



## PNWokingham (May 25, 2014)

sounds like a plan - I need a Hankley visit! I am off for 2 weeks after the August bank holiday and was trying to sort out some golf meets - 36 holes and half a ton of roast beef and treacle tart are now playing in my mind!


----------

